# Pollen Supplement Dried Poweder Eggs Versus Raw Egg



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Does raw eggs create a potential salmonella concern?


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

I am going to try this next spring as I have chickens. Sounds more wholesome than soy.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

Ian said:


> Does raw eggs create a potential salmonella concern?


Ian,

It's shouldn't be an issue. Clean eggs are fairly sterile and the lemon juice acts to lower the PH and acts as a preservative. 

Tony


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I got the dry egg yolks but no recipes to go with them. The eggs are on sale
here so I bought a bunch of them to dry the yolks out. Need to fatten up the bees
before the cold winter arrives here. Can you point a way to the supplement recipes?


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

beepro said:


> I got the dry egg yolks but no recipes to go with them. The eggs are on sale
> here so I bought a bunch of them to dry the yolks out. Need to fatten up the bees
> before the cold winter arrives here. Can you point a way to the supplement recipes?


Here is one that has been tested here. Test results were better than the commercial mixes they compared it to. Recipe came from Dave Mendes:

http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Homemade Protein Supplement Recipe.pdf

The dry whole eggs are the most difficult ingredient to get in small amounts. In larger quantities you can get them from a wholesale ingredients supplier.


----------



## Tony Rogers (Oct 18, 2012)

zhiv9 said:


> Here is one that has been tested here. Test results were better than the commercial mixes they compared it to. Recipe came from Dave Mendes:
> 
> http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Homemade Protein Supplement Recipe.pdf
> 
> The dry whole eggs are the most difficult ingredient to get in small amounts. In larger quantities you can get them from a wholesale ingredients supplier.


The Ontario Recipe is is exactly what I've been playing with  I am using raw whole eggs as they are so much cheaper. The first run I did, I had the moisture content for raw egg calculated wrong. The average large raw egg out of the shell is weighs 2 ounces and has a water content of 75%.

The original recipe calls for 12 lbs of powdered whole egg. I used this calculation 12lbs * 1.75 = 21 lbs (raw whole eggs needed) 
The difference 21lbs raw whole egg - 12 lbs powdered egg = 9 lbs total water in the raw eggs. The recipe calls for 5 liters of water. a liter of water weighs 2.2 lbs for a total of 5 * 2.2 = 11 lbs. So we only need 2 lbs of water added to the recipe with the recipe with raw egg being

21 lbs of raw egg
2 lbs of water
The rest of the recipe is the same

The attached a photo is the Ontario recipe with raw whole egg 3 minutes after I placed in one of my hives. Note: I reduced the batch to 25 lbs at at that size I didn't add additional water. The water in the whole eggs seemed to be enough but I'm still playing. The cost I have come up with so far is 80 cents lb.


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

What is the whole recipe please? THe link provided doesn't work anymore....I've tried to open it several ways and no success  Thanks.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

chickenia said:


> What is the whole recipe please? THe link provided doesn't work anymore....I've tried to open it several ways and no success  Thanks.


Here you go: 

http://www.ontariobee.com/sites/ontariobee.com/files/document/Homemade Protein Patty Recipe_0.pdf


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you so MUCH!!!!!! I too have free range eggs in abundance and want to use some of them, I sure appreciate this!


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can bees even process egg whites?


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

Sadler91 said:


> Can bees even process egg whites?


I assumed that since the recipe calls for dried whole eggs, they can handle it fine....am I wrong?


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

I feed a batch of our hives 2 weeks ago using egg (liquid). Basically following Ian steppler recipe (thanks for posting it Ian). Same as above powdered egg was not available and egg pulp was, we adjusted the recipe as the liquid dictated to the consistency we required. After batching the mix was frozen for 2 days. Then taken to the hives. I have checked a few hives here in the home yard that have only just started on it as pollen has still been available here. 50 other hives will be checked in the next few days so I'll return on Sunday with preliminary results, but don't really expect to see any real results for a few weeks. 
Remember it's winter here on australia. Minimum temperature down to about 0° +or-. Ave day say 13 to 15°c .


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Whole dried egg is all I can get affordably and the bees are devouring my mix,pollen flow or not


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah. I will try dried egg next time. I think this is a work in progress and I'm happy to get things wrong along the way, that's why I've feed 50 hives out of a load of 80. Have not feed others as they are on a good source of pollen and nectar. As it's the shortest day of the year here, it's from here on that I would like to see good consumption of any protein supp. I'll get back to you after an inspection. 
Ian when will the canola start and finish flowering there for you?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Just peaking now, I've sent the excluders out and we are busy shaking and supering 
Shaking nectar in most yards already


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

Bees really haven't touched the protein I've given them with the raw egg (egg pulp). I decided to use it as it was available but now I'll go back to ians recipe, I'll report back once done and have seen the results. Our almond pollination is about 3 weeks away to give you an indication of where our season is at. Canola about 4 to 5 weeks.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret (Sep 10, 2014)

Didnt Randy Oliver test this basic recipe out and find that it wasnt as good as some of the commercials?


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll look back through his papers. Thanks for that. There isn't much available here in Australia that I've been happy with so I'll keep at it til we see some results. A few hives have nibbled at it, but as there is still some pollen sources available there not interested in my recipe


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

How do you keep the sub from drying out into a hard block?!
My sub just dried out in a couple days. The bees didn't even touch it.


----------



## Andersonhoney (Jun 21, 2016)

Both my protein and fondant I feed I put into honey pails 1kg for protein and 3 kg for fondant. Turn them upside down over the top of a hive mat which I have cut two holes x about 2 inches. I use an insulation foil as a hive mat. Then I place an "ideal " box (I think you guys call it a shallow) it's just under 6 inches tall, and it suits the tub of fondant nice. This technique keeps the feed moist, which also aids as a way to remove moisture from the hive. Seems to stop the shb from being a problem too, as it can be with protein supp. 
If none of this makes sense let me know and I'll describe in more detail and add photos.


----------



## chickenia (Apr 13, 2012)

I put extra oil in mine, before that mine dried out too much as well...though they seemed to keep nibbling on it!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

m0dem said:


> How do you keep the sub from drying out into a hard block?!


Watch the moisture content of the sub.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Watch the moisture content of the sub.


The pro speaks! 
I made a small batch of "sub" (hah) with higher moisture content before, but it just dried out into a block after a couple weeks. Maybe its because my bees hate my cooking.  So rude.
I also added white wheat flour; I don't know if bees take that.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone.


----------

